# Good source for distributor condensers



## 8n_guy (Mar 19, 2017)

I did some servicing on my 8N side distributor last week. My replacement condensers have a thin black wire that is too long to fit under the dust cap. Also, the flag terminal is plated and not the original bronze. The original condenser has a short orange wire the correct length (2.5" from the can to the center of the bronze flag connector). The orange wire looks one gauge thicker than the black wire replacement. 
I went to the New Holland dealer and their parts are "Made in China". Their condenser had the "TOO LONG" undersized wire and silver flag terminal. Also, the condenser cost more than the 'points and condenser' kit.
I ordered some off eBay that used a picture of the original-looking condenser and when I received them, they were the foreign type--I sent them back.
Where does one order a good quality condenser? Or is it not possible anymore?
Can anyone tell me what microfarad capacitor the condenser is? I may just substitute a known good quality Model A Ford condenser. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

22 microfarad is the norm for a condensor. Old school, USA made, condensor part #'s ...... Delco F-200 --- Motorcraft DC-6 

Not trying to sound like a jerk, but if the wire is to long, or the terminal is not what you want, they make a special tool you can use to correct that situation. It's called a crimper


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Napa is a good source for condensers. Other auto parts stores should be equally good sources.


----------



## 8n_guy (Mar 19, 2017)

I ordered 4 condensers off eBay but they were just like the ones already on my shelf. I saw no reason to keep Chinese parts, so back they went. Yes, I may shorten the wire on the condenser I have, but the gauge wire is definitely smaller gauge than the original. I would prefer not to do surgery on what I think is junk. Thanks for the part numbers, I will look into that. Anyone have a corresponding Echlin part number? The NAPA parts are 3X the cost of the foreign parts and not in stock, however, I have no problem paying for good parts. Are you sure about the 22 microfarads? My Model A has a condenser and it is rated at *.3* microfarads. Both are 6V, 4 cylinder systems.


----------



## 8n_guy (Mar 19, 2017)

Delco F-200 led me to O'Reilly Auto Parts and their Delco D204 and D203 look identical (orange wire) to what I had in my distributor. Nice looking parts. D204 is $10 and D203 is $12.99. Standard Blue Streak FD-75 is equivalent to the Motorcraft DC-6. The FD-75 is a nice looking part and is $11 each. Thanks for the leads Bob Driver. I had no luck cross referencing any part numbers on NAPA.


----------

